# [X] ATI => sortie TV

## nofff

salut!

j'ai fait récemment l'aquisition d'une carte ATI X800XL. J'ai donc installé les drivers propriétaires (fglrx) et cela marche. Par contre, j'ai la sortie TV qui est activée et je voudrais savoir s'il existe un moyen d'avoir une résolution différente sur la TV :

TFT : 1280x1024

TV : 800x600

Je sais qu'avant cela n'était pas possible mais peut-être que maintenant, les drivers ATI étant plus aboutis, c'est possible ... enfin j'espère ...

J'espère que qq1 pourra m'aider.

a+

----------

## nykos

ya moyen en lançant un 2ème serveur X mais je trouve pas ça pratique parce que t'as pas la même chose sur les 2 écrans...

genre t'as 2 sessions kde ouvertes...

quand je veux utiliser la sortie tv je préfère changer la résolution sur mon écran d'ordi

----------

## nofff

mwé, le deuxième serveur X ça ne permet pas d'avoir les 2 en même temps. Et changer la résolution, passer en 800x600 sur un tft en plus, c'est pas terrible qd meme.

----------

## nykos

si je me trompe pas, la solution serait le xinerama

mais aucune garantie et perso j'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher sur ma X700 mobility

----------

## nofff

il me semble que xinerama n'est pas supporté par fglrx.

----------

## kwenspc

si si les tout derniers drivers le supporte   :Smile: 

la 3D avec en plus (ce qui n'était pas le cas avant : fallait choisir entre dual-screen et 3D)

----------

## nofff

c cool ça ! va falloir que j'arrive a faire marcher le mode xinerama maintenant :p

----------

## nykos

kwenspc, tu peux préciser la version des drivers en question ? ils ont changé 2 fois ces derniers temps

----------

## kwenspc

Le xinerama est apparu avec la version 8.19.10 des drivers, donc je pense que les deux versions suivantes le supportent aussi, voir même mieux. 

Cependant je ne l'ai pas testé. Essayés de voir ça avec El_Goretto  :Wink: 

----------

## nofff

ok, merci, je mp El_Gorreto

a+

----------

## nykos

tiens nous au courant si t'y arrive

----------

## El_Goretto

Tatatataaaaa, voilà le cavalerie... hum, désolé.

Donc, pour dire que le xinerama avec fglrx, c'est pour une fois super simple, parce qu'il n'y a rien à faire, c'est activé quand on choisit le mode big desktop en dualscreen (cf fglrxconfig).

Maintenant, d'expérience, mplayer se lancera par défaut sur l'écran 1, mais ya toujours moyen de le faire passer à la souris sur le 2e écran, et de taper F pour le fullscreen sur ce 2e écran.

Moralité: j'y connais rien en sortie TV, c'est Nykos le Boss (vu qu'il a réussi à la faire fonctionner tout seul malgré mes conseils exécrables en la matière  :Wink: ), mais si elle marche, t'as déjà fait 80% du chemin (10 % pour configurer fglrx en dualscreen, et 10% de marge parce que bon, m'voyez...)

----------

## nykos

j'ai vaguement testé les derniers drivers 8.20.... ou 8.21.... je sais plus, mais en tout cas j'avais plus la commande fglrxconfig...

une idée pourquoi? 

en tout cas je vais prochainement réessayer (ça se compte en semaines) notament pour réessayer xinerama avec les derniers drivers...

----------

## nofff

bon honnetement je laisse tomber. J'arrive à faire marcher la tv en clone en relançant X en mettant la meme résolution pour mon tft que pour la tv. Je n'ai pas réussi à faire cohabiter 2 résolutions différentes et je n'ai pas non plus réussi à faire fonctionner xinerama  :Sad:  Bon c'est aussi parceque je n'ai pas vraiment le temps en ce moment...

El_Goretto : je te remercie de m'avoir répondu quand même

nykos : je crois que fglrxconfig a été remplacé par aticonfig Et si tu obtiens quelque chose tiens nous au courant.

----------

## El_Goretto

En clone ou bigdesktop, tu es obligé d'avoir la même réolution sur les 2 écrans. Ensuite, on a pas à "faire fonctionner xinerama", puisqu'il suffit de choisir bigdesktop pour l'avoir.

Par contre, c'est clair que si tu manques de temps, plutot que t'énerver, mieux vaut patienter  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

el_goretto, as-tu ouïe dire d'un moyen de faire comme sous windows, genre le film qui se met directement en plein écran sur la tv alors que c'est en petit sur l'ordi ?

ou c'est qu'on peut voir les différentes fonctionnalités des drivers ?

noff tu as essayé avec quelle(s) version(s) ?

moi je tourne encore en 8.19.10 paske la suivante marche pas chez moi, et la toute dernière j'avais pas fglrxconfig pour configurer

mais je vais essayer de voir le fonctionnement d'aticonfig 

ça à l'air un truc en ligne de commande au lieu d'un questionnaire  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nykos wrote:*   

> el_goretto, as-tu ouïe dire d'un moyen de faire comme sous windows, genre le film qui se met directement en plein écran sur la tv alors que c'est en petit sur l'ordi ?

 

Ben avec mplayer, je présume que c'est jouable en tapotant les paramètres en ligne de commande, vu qu'on doit pouvoir indiquer les coordonnées de la fenêtre et le mode fullscreen. Après l'autre solution sous KDE, ya des finesses comme le paramétrage avancée d'une appli: pour VNC chez moi, je le fais ouvrir systématiquement sur mon écran de gauche en fullscreen sans les décos de fenètrage KDE, ce qui donne un vrai bureau 1024x768.

A voir.

Pour le reste, si fglrxconfig n'est plus, étant donné que j'ai entendu dire que aticonfig ne faisait pas toujours ce qu'on lui demandait... Le mode questionnaire de fglrxconfig avait çà de bon qu'on pouvait à peu près savoir ce qu'on pouvait faire avec fglrx.

----------

## nykos

cool mon ordi vient de revenir (pb avec le lecteur/graveur), je vais pouvoir attaquer ça !

----------

## nofff

 *Quote:*   

> noff tu as essayé avec quelle(s) version(s) ?

 

J'ai testé avec la 8.20.8 et cela fonctionne très bien. La version 8.21.7 est buggé je crois. Et la dernière (8.22.5)  me posait des problèmes aussi.

----------

## nykos

me revoila avec la nouvelle version des drivers ati et un peu de aticonfig  :Smile: 

il y a depuis quelques jours un nouvelle version des drivers ati : Latest version available: 8.23.7

donc avec celle la j'arrive à faire marcher l'accélération 3D et la sortie TV (même les 2 en même temps pour les jeux sur la télé)

bon vu que j'ai une résolution spéciale, j'arrive pas à faire marcher mon écran en 1280x800 + la télé en 4/3

mais si t'as un écran 4/3 p-e que ça marche chez toi vu que c'est prévu pour

voici le petit script de aticonfig :

```
aticonfig \

--initial \

--tvf=PAL-N \

--tv-standard-type=VIDEO \

--desktop-setup=clone \

--resolution=1024x768 \

--mode2=1024x768,800x600 \

--output=/etc/X11/xorg.conf.clone
```

mode2 est censé être la résolution de la télé

faut faire gaffe chez moi je met cette config dans un fichier à part donc c'est pas celle par défaut

et maintenant j'arrive à avoir la vidéo à la fois sur l'écran de l'ordi et de la télé !!

si t'as des probs je peux essayer de t'aider

a+

----------

## El_Goretto

T'en penses quoi Kwenspc, on lui donne sa carte du SAVAGE avec une casquette violette "TV-out powaa" en cadox?  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

ce serait trop d'honneur... et puis faudrai que je regarde enfin la doc que vous mettez à dispo  :Smile: 

----------

